# CCNA Bootcamps



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

My job has recently ratched up the want/requirement to become CCNA certified as well as MCSE (don't want the MCSE) and I want to find a reputable training center in portland oregon or seattle washington  Can someone point me to a place that won't give ya the screw job so to speak and will help get you certified without costing an arm and leg (meaning over 2g's)


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

Do you have to go to a boot camp? You could spend less than $1000 on 2 or 3 routers on Ebay and a couple of books and teach yourself - you'd learn more, and have the equipment to show for it.

It's not that hard if you have some experience with networking.


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

A boot camp isn't necessary.. I've just been told thats the way to go .. if you suggest a couple routers and books.. hey I've got no problem with that  I do have some exerience in networking since I work for an ISP  And I've learned to hate BGP heh. Which routers would you suggest purchasing? I work currenty with Cisco 2500 series and 7500 series and the catalyst line of switches.. our only non-cisco production product we use on the networking side of things is a Redback Networks DSL aggregation router.


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

Ah, so you want to test my CCDA knowledge of routers eh ... 

Ummm ... 2500's or 2600's. Make sure you get them with multiple ethernet interfaces - so you can easily set up a couple of networks through a switch or hub. You can also set some up with serial back to back.

I think the 2500's to 2600's typically go for around $300 ea on Ebay. 

I would really recommend getting the equipment and some good books and doing it that way - you'll come out much more ahead than the bootcamp - plus you can always use the routers to further your Cisco Career certs - onward to CCNP!


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

I wanted to get your ideas on a 2501 router, seems those are the most common on Ebay.. they only come with one E-net port but int S0 and S1  if I recall (and I'm probably wrong) can't you pop an AUI connector on that port on these suckers and use that as a secondary e-net port?


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

No. These would be very limited and you won't get to play with any routing protocols, such as RIP.


----------

